# Boots with small footprint.



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking for a wideish boot but also with the smallest footprint or steepest angle at toes and heels. Hoping one of the shop gurus around here can help point me in the best direction.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Salomon F series, DC Judge, Nitro Reducer and basically all Burton boots. I tried the Salomon F 3.0, Nitro Reducer and Burton Ion today. The Salomons and the Reducer run pretty narrow - the latter especially at the toe cap. I ended up buying the Salomon.


----------

